
We still don’t really know how bicycles work - zargon
http://www.newstatesman.com/science/2013/08/we-still-don%E2%80%99t-really-know-how-bicycles-work
======
zargon
A link to the paper referenced in the article, "A bicycle can be self-stable
without gyroscopic or caster effects".

[https://pdfs.semanticscholar.org/3d31/15898a4a0ab3a11b6018c5...](https://pdfs.semanticscholar.org/3d31/15898a4a0ab3a11b6018c57af9763621c7fb.pdf)

